# Pets on a Plane



## cesar&jody (Feb 22, 2011)

Im just wondering if anyone has taken their larger dogs on a plane from mexico to canada or the states? Ive been an expat for 2 years and i plan on maybe heading back to Canada for a while, however since ive lived down here i have adopted a pitbull. He is all up to date with shots, is perfectly healthy, he has all of his paperwork. Ive never done this before, nor know anyone who has, so hoping someone can give me some advise.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

cesar&jody said:


> Im just wondering if anyone has taken their larger dogs on a plane from mexico to canada or the states? Ive been an expat for 2 years and i plan on maybe heading back to Canada for a while, however since ive lived down here i have adopted a pitbull. He is all up to date with shots, is perfectly healthy, he has all of his paperwork. Ive never done this before, nor know anyone who has, so hoping someone can give me some advise.


I was just reading in some paper that many airlines will not fly breeds that have obstructed air passages like pit bulls. Apparently they have very high rates of death in airplanes compared to other breeds. In the US there are airlines that specialize in flying animals, for a fee, but that won't help much down here.


----------



## djenmexico (Oct 24, 2011)

cesar&jody said:


> Im just wondering if anyone has taken their larger dogs on a plane from mexico to canada or the states? Ive been an expat for 2 years and i plan on maybe heading back to Canada for a while, however since ive lived down here i have adopted a pitbull. He is all up to date with shots, is perfectly healthy, he has all of his paperwork. Ive never done this before, nor know anyone who has, so hoping someone can give me some advise.


Hey Cesar and Jody,

Not sure what province you live in, but Ontario has placed some restrictions on owning pitbulls. So sad but definitely look into it. I have a link for you. Information on The Dog Owners' Liability Act and Public Safety Related to Dogs Statute Law Amendment Act, 2005 - Ministry of the Attorney General

As far as taking it on a plane though, each airline has it's own guidelines. I'd recommend taking a direct flight. You also need to purchase large crates that are big enough for the dog to turn around in. 

I'm saving myself the trouble and driving my boxer up to Canada. It's a nice 3 day drive, about 10-12 hours each day. I don't think she'd be able to handle the plane for 4-5 hours in flight and tons more time waiting on the ground being moved around. 

Good luck with your pitbull!


----------



## cesar&jody (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for your replys...we are eventually heading to Saskatchewan, and did a double check with westjet and they are fine with it...i did consider driving, however, my husband who is mexican, will only have a visa which allows him to only land in Canada and doing that drive alone isnt for me. 

Turns out it can be a easy process, and direct to my city is even better.


----------

